# Chef's Choice meat slicer modification....



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, I got tired of not being able to slice meat thin, like deli thin....
I just made some Pastrami and decided to make my slicer work, "close" to what a deli can do....


.....
	

		
			
		

		
	












I cut a piece of ~0.084 aluminum I bought from Amazon...  oversized to the platen on the slicer....
It hangs over the leading edge and the free side of the slicer...
Cleaned the platen and the aluminum sheet..  scuffed the aluminum sheet so the Marine Caulk, polyurethane, would stick...   The caulk was put on thick so I could run hot water and sanitation stuff between the plate and the platen to clean any stuff from between...  and also sanitize the area...
The plate edges were smoothed with fine sanding paper...   The leading corner that is closest to the blade, had a tapered edge so it would not hang up on the housing when it slid by....
The tapered leading edge is just to the right of the blade...
I set the platen just outside the blade to make a very small gap so I could slice meat thin and glued the plate down...   There's about a 0.040 gap between the plate and the cutting edge of the blade....





	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	







The white is the sealer, and showing the gap...  Looking at the bottom or the plate....





	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	







The results are better than I thought....   Perfect very thin sliced meat...
 Aluminum Plate 
 Marine Sealant
I'm a happy camper....  It's beer thirty now....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

Awesome! I might have to do that to my slicer now!!!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool Dave.Pastrami looks good too.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 26, 2019)

Excellent Dave.  Did it also eliminate the dreaded tail or did you flip the meat as needed?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

This will REALLY come in handy for the guys making dry cured stuff!!!! How thin can you slice now Dave?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Excellent Dave.  Did it also eliminate the dreaded tail or did you flip the meat as needed?



Yep.... The tail is GONE...   on strami any way...   I'll test it on bacon in a month or three.....



indaswamp said:


> This will REALLY come in handy for the guys making dry cured stuff!!!! How thin can you slice now Dave?



I sliced the strami about 1/16"....  near as I can tell....  Click on the pics so they will enlarge...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

Good deal Dave.....I have a lot of aluminum plate laying around and have access to more...I'll see how the BBB slices but I was wanting thinner slices when I cut up the eye of round I smoked 2 months ago...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

Great idea Dave!
I like my meat shaved for roast beef sandwiches.
And I usually have to get out the big slicer to do that.
Would rather use my Chef's choice!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm the same on slice thickness....  I've had this idea for some time, and the parts for about 6 months...  All it took was 1 sammie made from thick slices to get me in gear...  Damn, I'm slow sometimes....  But when I get going..... look out !!!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 27, 2019)

I would like the longer plate to slice bacon.  Nice job.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2019)

Great job Dave.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2019)

Impressive Dave, there's no better feeling then coming up with a solution to a problem.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks all for your support for an idea I think works well....  Hope you all can get some great results....


----------



## old sarge (Mar 28, 2019)

You know Dave, I believe your idea would work well for extending the length of the carriage/tray for things like bacon. Well done!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2019)

I extended the length of the tray 5" _longer than the platen_....   It's now 12" long.... 
And it's about 1" wider...  I did the extra width so it would be easier to run hot tap water between the plate and the platen for cleaning.... 
As far a being permanent, I can see no reason to want to remove it...  There shouldn't be much, if any, crap gets between the plate and the platen...
I do sharpen both blades regularly....  I don't have a regular sharpener...   I use a cratex stone in dark brown...   Cratex Stones


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 29, 2019)

Like to you for this info Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks coach...   Maybe you can use the idea to improve your slicer...


----------



## old sarge (Mar 29, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I extended the length of the tray 5"....   It's now 12" long....
> And it's about 1" wider...  I did the extra width so it would be easier to run hot tap water between the plate and the platen for cleaning....
> As far a being permanent, I can see no reason to want to remove it...  There shouldn't be much, if any, crap gets between the plate and the platen...
> I do sharpen both blades regularly....  I don't have a regular sharpener...   I use a cratex stone in dark brown...   Cratex Stones


I hadn't noticed from the photos that you extended the be.  Great! I have a piece of scrap SS just begging to be trimmed down and put to sensible use. Thanks for planting the seed!  Now I have to get off my backside see about it germinating!


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2021)

Dave I will be doing this tomorrow need to slice some Roast Beef for sandwich, the Aluminum Sheet is no longer available going to use Plexi glass for now
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2021)

When I glued the plate to the meat platen, I was sure to leave a fairly large gap between the sheet of aluminum and the platen... 
Immediately when finished slicing, I run hot tap water and soap through the gap to rinse out any contaminates that may grow and cause food contaminate problems in the future...   A little spray liquid, used to sanitize counter tops , wouldn't hurt either...  Make sure it's the food safe stuff.....
The marine sealant works very well....  I suggest using it...  It sticks to EVERYTHING, unlike silicone...  And put on thick globs, so you can get the space adequate to rinse stuff out of the gap...


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2021)

Used an old baking sheet nice and easy.
Thanks again Dave
Richie


----------

